# Dithers/tankmates for a severum



## Lyricaltoo (Jan 9, 2014)

I have decided to go with a Red Severum for the 55g tank I'm setting up.

Since it will be so small when I get it, I'd like to get a small group of another type of fish so the tank doesn't look so empty. I'm thinking 5 - 6 tetras, what kind of tetras, I'm not sure of yet. I like tetras and if I have to eventually move them, I can move them into my tetra community tank. Would tetras in a 55g with a young severum work? Bleeding hearts or something else?

Also, I'm thinking of a small group of one of the bigger cory cats, bronze or green maybe? Will this work?

I was thinking I'd get the tetras first, then maybe a week later the corys, then the severum.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

Congo Tetras or Rainbowfish would work well and wouldn't have to be moved in the future.


----------



## Lyricaltoo (Jan 9, 2014)

Thank you mambee, I appreciate your help!


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

Glad to help.

I added a Red Severum to my 150 gallon tank about 6 months ago. He is very feisty and co-exists well with a Turquoise Severum (very shy), Angelfish, Uaru, Geophagus, and Silver Dollars. The only catfish in the tank are 2 Striped Raphael cats who hide during the day. I bred some Corydora Metae that I would like to add to the tank, but I'm afraid that they may become snacks for the Severums.


----------



## Lyricaltoo (Jan 9, 2014)

I've read that a school of corys does well with a Severum if they are the larger kinds of corys, ie bronze or green. I am considering corys, a Raphael or a Pictus with my Severum and congos, but I have decided for sure yet.

At the rate I'm going, I sometimes doubt I'll ever see my Severum. If it wasn't enough to be so confused as to what to keep in the tank, now the tank equipment is making me crazy!


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

I believe that Pictus Cats are very predatory and will eventually eat any tetras that you put in there. Raphael Cats are nice, will live 20 years or so, and you will hardly ever see them.


----------



## Lyricaltoo (Jan 9, 2014)

Uh oh, good thing I said something then! A pictus is off the list.  Thank you! You are very helpful!


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I've read Pictus can be nippy as well


----------



## Lyricaltoo (Jan 9, 2014)

No pictus then. 

I couldn't find congo tetras, so I got 6 black skirt tetras yesterday for the dithers. They will be okay in my tetra tank if I have to move them.
I'll move one of my Plecos from my tetra tank over later this week, then I think I'll get some bronze corys next weekend.


----------

